# are there mechanical pencils that's easy to always grip the same = without pencil and lead rotation relative to your hand?



## jaborandi (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello, I'm still pretty much a beginner / hobbist,
So, I apologize if my layman questions will be annoyingly stupid for real artists and pros

The question:
I draw in a "small" format = using a regular pencil, 0.5 / 0.7 leads
and I prefer when the lead's tip is kinda "polished" at not-right angle, which allows to draw with a _surface_ (rather than a sharp edge) while holding it at a natural angle - i.e. tilted.
This way, I get a soft feel, light lines and no scratching/engraving with H, no strain. if I need darker lines, I pick B
The only problem is that when I put it down and then pick it up again, I have to search for the correct position, rotating it, or polish it on paper again. This is, of course, extremely annoying.
I figured I'm probably not the first one with this problem so may be mechanical pencils exist that are not completely symmetrical, with some cues to help always grip them the same without having to think about it. But I failed to find such online. Either b/c I cannot come up with the right words to search by, or b/c there's a simpler solution to my problem.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## LizaPaizisCreations (Jan 3, 2020)

I was having the same issue, and I use a Bic click pencil which has a clip on it for clipping to one's pocket etc. So, while drawing, I make sure the clip is facing a certain position, example facing upwards directly towards me, so that when I pick up the pencil again, I rotate it so the clip is facing the same way, then the lead will have the same angle as before 
Hope this helps!


----------

